# Not halt in Roboter Zelle?



## Kumpelblase (31 Mai 2019)

Hallo vielleicht weiß hier jemand genau über sowas Bescheid.
Wir haben derzeit eine begehbare Zelle mit mehreren Robotern usw. 
Die Schutztüren sind mit Hilfe von Schmersal RSS 36 Magnet-Sicherheitsschalter verriegelt. Anfordern von außen über Taster mit Not halt. Jetzt zu meiner frage... muss in der Zelle auch ein Not halt Taster integriert werden ? Es gibt derzeit keine Möglichkeit von innen die Schutztüren zu öffnen (außer die Türen gewaltsam ca. 30-50kg gegen die zuhaltung der Magnete auf zu dücken) . Muss allgemein nicht in jede begehbare Zelle, ein Not halt von innen, eingebaut werden?  Derzeit wird behauptet das dieses nicht notwendig ist, da die Tür von außen geschlossen und quittiert werden muss und der Bereich innen sichtbar ist. Würde jetzt jemand in der Zelle stehen und ein anderer schließt die Zelle und quittiert das ganze und startet die Anlage ist der jenige für das ganze verantwortlich...wir als Hersteller der Anlage sind somit aus der Verantwortung raus. Ist diese Aussage richtig? 
Noch eine wichtige Sache, da es bereits hier viele Diskussionen deswegen gab, braucht ich genaue Aussagen mit Angaben von Quellen.
Danke
Gruß 
Kumpelblase


Ps. Sorry für den Text/Formatierung hab das ganze mit meinem Handy geschrieben.


----------



## Tommi (1 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

DIN EN ISI 11161, 8.10 sagt, wenn eine Maschine nicht einsehbar ist und deshalb
eine Anlaufwarnung braucht, muss auch eine Möglichkeit bestehen, dass sich
Leute, die noch in der Maschine sind, retten können, z.B. durch interne NOT-HALT.
Aber eine Fluchtentriegelung von innen brauchst Du auf jeden Fall für Dein Türschalter,
das sagt mir der GMV.


----------



## Kumpelblase (1 Juni 2019)

Hallo Tommi,
es sind ja Magnet Schalter verbaut die man auf drücken kann (zwar 30 - 50kg dafür braucht aber okay). Der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt mir das auch aber leider nicht bei jedem deswegen ja überhaupt meine Frage ob das irgendwo geschrieben steht gerade in Bezug auf Magnet-Schalter.
Die Maschine ist einsehbar also muss kein Not halt eingebaut werden ? War mir so noch nicht bekannt ... bin immer davon ausgegangen das es egal ist ob einsehbar oder nicht sondern wichtiger ist was in der Zelle für Gefährdungen entstehen können. 
Gruß 
Kumpelblase


----------



## Matze001 (1 Juni 2019)

Zum Thema GMV... 

Ein weiterer Not-Halt-Taster kostet unter 50€... dafür würde ich nicht mal ne Diskussion beginnen.
Einbauen, Anlage ist sicherer geworden, fertig.

Türen mit Zuhaltung ohne Notentriegelung... egal ob Einsehbar oder nicht... geht gar nicht!

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Kumpelblase (1 Juni 2019)

Danke Marcel,
hab auch geschaut wie ein Kaninchen was kurz vorm Überfahren nochmal kurz in die Scheinwerfer schaut :shock: als mein Chef darüber mit mir die Diskussion angefangen hat. Aber die Aussage von ihm ist fackt zeigen sie mir wo das steht Ende. Ich finde an sowas sollte man nie sparen. Aber manch anderer eben nicht.
Gruß 
Kumpelblase


----------



## Tommi (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo,

Du wolltest Quellen, leider sind die für Dich ungünstig .

Aber ich gebe Marcel recht, das Diskutieren ist teurer als
das Einbauen.


----------



## Tommi (2 Juni 2019)

Hier noch ein Link "zu Deinen Gunsten"...

https://www.komnet.nrw.de/_sitetools/dialog/1702

siehe "Leitfaden zur Anwendung der Maschinenrichtlinie"


----------



## Kumpelblase (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo Tommi,
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe gibt es keine Quelle wo es genau drin steht? Also hat mein Chef recht und man muss das ganze nicht einbauen?  In deinem Link geht es um Förderstrecken und Not halt Verkettung.. oder hab ich das falsch gesehen.
Also nicht das es wer falsch versteht, wenn es nach MIR ginge würde da ein Not halt + eine Notentriegelung für jede Tür eingebaut werden . Wie geschrieben verstehe ich da mein Chef überhaupt nicht, warum da überhaupt diskutiert wird. Aber er sagt "zeigen sie mir, wo das steht, das man es machen muss!"... und so wie es bis jetzt aussieht hat ER recht das es keine Vorschrift dafür gibt.
Gruß 
Kumpelblase

Ps. In der DGUV Überwachung von Schutztüren an Maschinen konnte ich leider darüber auch nichts finden.


----------



## Tommi (2 Juni 2019)

Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung (die hat Gesetzescharakter) gibt im §9 Absatz 7 vor,
daß Personen nicht unbeabsichtigt in Arbeitsmitteln eingeschlossen werden dürfen.
In Eurer Risikobeurteilung müsst ihr darlegen, wie ihr das bewerkstelligen wollt.
Im EN-Norm-Bereich steht leider nichts konkretes, zumindest mir nicht bekannt.

Die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung gibt's kostenlos online.


----------



## Wincctia (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo Beisammen, 

bei uns uns gibt es die Organisatorische Maßnahme das jeder ein Persönliches Schloss hat wo sein Name und seine Personalnummer eingraviert ist.
Bei betreten eines Schutzbereiches hat dieses Schloss im Riegel einzuhängen. 


Gruß Tia


----------



## Kumpelblase (2 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
Ein Lockout-Tagout System haben unsere Schutztüren. 
@Tommi 
Wie geschrieben sind es Magnet Schalter also kann man sie mit genügend Kraft auf drücken. Aber meine frage geht ja eigentlich in eine andere Richtung ... und zwar ob es eine Vorschrift gibt. Sowie ich das durch deine Antworten heraus lesen kann gibt es keine genau Vorschrift das so ein Endrigelung Pflicht ist. Es geht auch nicht um GMV oder sonst was ... mein Chef sagte nur zeigen sie mir wo das Vorschrift ist ...Ende... Im Endeffekt muss er ja auch die Unterschrift geben und steht in der verantwortung... alles andere sind ja nur Vorschläge...
Gruß 
Kumpelblase


----------



## det (8 Juni 2019)

Hallo Kb,

das was Du suchst steht in der DIN EN 10218 Teil 1 und 2. In der MRL steht auch was allgemeines dazu. Das sind die *Vorschriften* die zu beachten sind. Sind auch noch ein paar mehr als diese Beiden. Du, Ihr müsst dafür sorgen das die Roboterzelle in allen BA sicher ist. In der 10218-1 steht auf den ersten Seiten schon:
Diese Risikobeurteilung muss insbesondere berücksichtigen:
-
- den Zugang/Zutritt von Personen aus allen Richtungen
-
Ein Not Halt irgendwo reicht da nicht. Der Roboter drückt mich an die Wand und meine Fingerspitzen berühren den NA gerade. Kann ihn aber nicht drücken. Pech gehabt.
Ohne Verriegelung der Türzuhaltung musst Du dir Gedanken über Anhalteweg und Sicherheitsabstand machen. Tür aufreißen, rein rennen, eine geklatscht bekommen.
Sorry aber das sieht sehr blauäugig aus, denn Roboter macht tot.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Kumpelblase (11 Juni 2019)

Hallo Detlef,
die Türen sind verriegelt (Magnet-Schalter) auch ein Lockout-Tagout System gibt es. Ich glaube irgendwie werde ich die ganze Zeit falsch verstanden. Ich möchte nur wissen ob in eine abgesicherten Roboter Zelle an den Türen(INNEN ... von außen sitzt das ganze ja so oder so dran) 

 a. ein  zusätzlicher Not halt angebaut werden muss und b. ein zusätzlicher Not Endrigelungs Taster angebaut werden muss. Aber Achtung!!!!!!!!!!! Es ist ein Magnet schalter den man mit genügend Kraft aufgedrückt bekommt und wenn man trotzdem eine Not Endrigelung braucht! Wo bzw. in welcher Verordnung steht das ganze (Quelle).
Gruß 
Kumpelblase
Ps. Danke für die Quellen werde ich mal durchschauen und hoffe da in Bezug auf Magnet Schalter etwas zu finden. Bei normalen verriegelten Türen gibt es eine Vorschrift (zb. Euchner Tür Box) da ist das ganze beschrieben und auch verbaut. Also alles klar aber eben nicht bei MAGNET - SCHALTER ... trotzdem Danke für eure Bemühungen.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Juni 2019)

Frag doch Mal beim Hersteller deines Sicherheitsschalter.
Bei den elektromagnetischen Zuhaltungen bin ich vorsichtig.
Normalerweise müssen Zuhaltungen spannungslos verriegelt sein. Elektromagnetische Zuhaltungen sind dies in der Regel nicht. Daher nutzen wir diese nur in bestimmten Fällen.
Die Möglichkeit zum Aufdrücken als Notentriegelung kannst du ja durch ein Hinweisschild an den Türen beschreiben.
Ob ein zusätzlicher Taster zum Notentriegelung notwendig ist, kann dir der Hersteller verraten. Der will ja das Zeug auch verkaufen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## MFreiberger (11 Juni 2019)

Moin Kumpelblase,

nur im Gesetz steht, was man machen muss und was nicht. Eine Norm ist in erstmal eine Richtlinie, in der steht, was sich schlaue Leute überlegt haben. In der Regel sind das gute und richtige Sachen und man tut gut daran, dass man sich daran hält. Man kann allerdings abweichen, nur muss man das sehr gut Begründen und bewerten. Ob die eigene Bewertung dann vor einem Richter Bestand hat und der Norm vorgezogen wird, sein mal dahin gestellt.
Man muss sowieso eine Risikobeurteilung machen. Also wie oft ist man in der Zelle, wie schwer können die Verletzungen sein, kann man ausweichen? Danach ergibt sich ja ein Performance-Level. Ab PLc ist eine technische Lösung gefordert, um das Risiko zu minimieren. Das kann ein NotHalt-Taster sein. Oder eine mechanische Lösung: Metallplatte um den Arbeitsradius der Maschine zu begrenzen (also theoretisch). Wenn man erst ~50kg aufbringen muss, um aus der Gefahrenzone zu kommen, ist das sehr wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichend.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## det (12 Juni 2019)

Hallo Kb,

in der DIN EN 14119, 13850, 12100 und DGUV Information 209-074 sind reichlich Infos drin. 
Das innen ein Not Halt angebaut werden *muss *habe ich nicht gefunden. Aber zu Notentriegelung gibt es einiges. 


> Ab PLc ist eine technische Lösung gefordert, um das Risiko zu minimieren. Das kann ein NotHalt-Taster sein


Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ein Not Halt nicht in die Sicherheitsbetrachtung einbezogen werden darf. Bin jetzt aber zu faul zum Suchen.
Einige gut plazierte Not Halt Taster in der Anlage können bestimmt nicht schaden. Wenn das Risiko eines Anlaufs besteht weil Tag Out an der Tür vergessen wurde, solltet ihr über Scanner, Matten o.ä. nachdenken. Dieses Risiko wird in der Risikoanalyse bewertet und dafür gibt es dann eine technische Lösung zur Beseitigung des Risikos.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Kumpelblase (15 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Wie schon geschrieben wenn es nach mir gehen würde, gäbe es da keine
Diskussion.
Zusätzlicher Not halt in die Zelle und die Möglichkeit der Endrigelung an die Türn... aber mein Chef sieht das eben anders. Ich werde wie vorgeschlagen mich mit den Magnet Schalter Hersteller in Verbindung setzen und mal die DIN durchlesen danke dafür an Detlef.
Dachte das vielleicht irgendwer genau so ein Fall schon mal hatte und weiß wo eine klare Aussage dazu steht... egal ist alles eben nicht so einfach wie man sich das vielleicht denkt  wünsche ein schönes rest Wochenende 
Gruß 
Kumpelblase


----------



## SPS-freak1 (16 Juni 2019)

Hi, 

Also wir statten unsere Roboteranlagen immer mit einer Fluchtentriegelung aus. Entweder direkt am Türschalter oder, falls Abstände es zulassen und die Einbausituation es nicht anders zulässt und wir Prozesszuhaltungen ohne Griff einbauen, dann verbauen wir immer einen Grobhandtaster mit Not-Halt Funktion. Ich bin dort Meinung,  dass diese vielleicht 200 Euro invest hier keine Rolle spielen dürfen. Und dann ist man auf jedenfall auf der sicheren Seite. Norm hin oder her, ist für mich einfach gesunder Menschenverstand.

Grüße

Gesendet von meinem SM-A600FN mit Tapatalk


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2019)

also ich stelle die Prozesszuhaltungen an sich in Frage. Ist ja wie es heißt eine Prozesszuhaltung und keine Zuhaltung für Personensicherheit. Bitte macht euch hierüber Gedanken.


----------



## roboticBeet (17 Juni 2019)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es von Schmersal magnetische Zuhaltungen, welche auch für den Personenschutz eingesetzt werden können. Sollte er eine solche einsetzen, wäre es iO. Kenne da aber derzeit nicht die Zuhaltekraft und ob man diese wirklich aufdrücken könnte.
Alle (?) anderen Anbieter haben, soweit mein aktueller Marktüberblick reicht, für den Personenschutz nur mechanische Lösungen im Angebot.

Ich selber setze nur mechanische Zuhaltungen ein. Hier lässt sich in meinen Augen LOTO besser bzw. einheitlicher umsetzen und ist damit für den Bediener ersichtlicher.

Das für die Zuhaltung nur ein System in Frage kommt, welches auch für den Personenschutz geeignet ist, wurde hoffentlich bereits vom Themeneröffner berücksichtigt.


----------



## stevenn (17 Juni 2019)

roboticBeet schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es von Schmersal magnetische Zuhaltungen, welche auch für den Personenschutz eingesetzt werden können. Sollte er eine solche einsetzen, wäre es iO. Kenne da aber derzeit nicht die Zuhaltekraft und ob man diese wirklich aufdrücken könnte.
> Alle (?) anderen Anbieter haben, soweit mein aktueller Marktüberblick reicht, für den Personenschutz nur mechanische Lösungen im Angebot.
> 
> Ich selber setze nur mechanische Zuhaltungen ein. Hier lässt sich in meinen Augen LOTO besser bzw. einheitlicher umsetzen und ist damit für den Bediener ersichtlicher.
> ...



ok, ohne genauer zu forschen, kann das aber nur der Fall sein, wenn bei Stromausfall keine Gefahr mehr ausgeht, oder nur in Verbindung mit einer USV. hängt dann vom jeweiligen Fall ab. Vergesst den Stromausfall nicht bei eurer RBU!


----------



## Blockmove (17 Juni 2019)

stevenn schrieb:


> also ich stelle die Prozesszuhaltungen an sich in Frage. Ist ja wie es heißt eine Prozesszuhaltung und keine Zuhaltung für Personensicherheit. Bitte macht euch hierüber Gedanken.



Für Schutztüren gilt eigentlich die gleiche Formel wie für Lichtvorhänge ( https://leuze.de/de/deutschland/loesungen/anwenderwissen/arbeitssicherheit/4_schutzeinrichtungen/4_3_2_bewegliche_trennende_schutzeinrichtungen/4_3_2_bewegliche_trennende_schutzeinrichtungen.php )
In manchen Abhandlungen findest du noch Hinweise auf div. Öffnungszeiten bei Schiebe- oder Schwenktüren. Meist so 0,7s.
Erst wenn du damit nicht hinkommst, brauchst du eine Zuhaltung für Personenschutz. 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Kumpelblase (18 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
Strom aus Roboter aus.
Er steht sofort und transportiert auch keine gefährlichen Lasten.
Auch sind die Bereiche so gelegt das man nicht Tür auf und hop jetzt stehe ich vor dem Roboter.
Es geht auch nicht um Bereiche usw. Sondern nur ... muss in eine begehbare Roboterzelle eine Not Endrigelung (Magnet-Schalter)und wenn ja wo steht das geschrieben. 
Gruß 
Kumpelblase 
Ps. Die Schmersal Schalter sind wohl die erlaubten. Zumindest wurde mir das mehrfach mitgeteilt. Aber wie gesagt will ich mich noch mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## stevenn (18 Juni 2019)

wenn die SchmersalZuhaltungen eine Überwachung mit entsprechendem PL haben und der Roboter gleich steht, dann passt das ja. Wenn die Zuhaltungen nur zuhalten und nicht mit dem entsprechendem PL verriegeln, dann nicht. wollte nur noch mal darauf hinweisen.

zur Not-Entriegelung. quittierst du von außerhalb, dass sich  keine Person mehr im Raum befindet, bevor der Roboter gestartet wird?(Not-Halt innen ist ja nicht vorhanden). wenn ja, würde ich sagen keine Not-Entriegelung, wenn nein würde ich sagen du brauchst eine. in der Maschinenrichtlinie steht, das du verhindern musst, dass Personen eingesperrt werden. hätte eine junge Dame z.B. die Chance die Tür von innen aufzudrücken (Tür sollte auch nach außen aufgehen- flüchten) ? das ist eine Sache der Risikobeurteilung später dann der Gefährdungsbeurteilung. ich würde das risiko nicht eingehen und dort nichts verbauen


----------



## hirngabel (18 Juni 2019)

DIN EN ISO 10218-2 

*5.10.4.5 Bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen, die den Zugang in den geschützten Bereich ermöglichen *
Der geschützte Bereich muss so gestaltet, gebaut oder mit einer Einrichtung ausgestattet sein, die verhindert, dass eine Person darin eingeschlossen werden kann. Dies kann z. B. erreicht werden, in dem eine manuelle Öffnungsmöglichkeitfür bewegliche trennende Schutzeinrichtungen von innerhalb des geschützten Bereichs vorgesehen wird, unabhängig vom Zustand der Energieversorgung oder eine Möglichkeit Zugangstore in ihrer geöffneten Position zu sperren.


----------



## Kumpelblase (18 Juni 2019)

Danke für die Info.
Also hat mein Chef recht und wir brauchen das alles nicht da wir ein Lockout-Tagout System an unsere Türen haben und da Magnet-Schalter kann man sie auch aufdrücken...finde das zwar immer noch bedenklich aber ist dann wohl so 
Gruß 
Kumpelblase


----------



## Blockmove (19 Juni 2019)

Die Fluchtentriegelung durch Aufdrücken ist als solches nicht erkennbar.
Daher brauchst du zumindest innen ein Hinweisschild.


----------



## Credofire (26 Juni 2019)

Anders herum gibt es aber auch Schlüsselschalter, wo zum Entriegeln der Schlüssel abgezogen wird, d.h. wenn ein Schlüssel nicht steckt, kann die Anlage nicht scharf geschalten werden.
Habe das meist bei Getränkeabfüllern so gesehen, wo die Anlagen unübersichtlich sind. Es sind je Einheit immer 1 3er Schlüsselschalter dran.
Das muss man dann eben je nach Anlagengröße nehmen, wenn man weis, zur Wartung turnen 5 Elektriker/Mechaniker in der Anlage herum werden 5 Schlüssel benötigt, sodass jeder seinen Schlüssel bekommt. So kann theoretisch niemand eingeschlossen werden.


----------



## SchneiderCC (28 Juni 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Für Schutztüren gilt eigentlich die gleiche Formel wie für Lichtvorhänge ( https://leuze.de/de/deutschland/loe..._bewegliche_trennende_schutzeinrichtungen.php )
> In manchen Abhandlungen findest du noch Hinweise auf div. Öffnungszeiten bei Schiebe- oder Schwenktüren. Meist so 0,7s.
> Erst wenn du damit nicht hinkommst, brauchst du eine Zuhaltung für Personenschutz.
> 
> ...




Hallo Blockmove,
weißt du noch in welchen Abhandlungen du die Hinweise auf Öffnungszeiten der Schiebe und Schwenktüren gefunden hast?


----------



## SchneiderCC (2 Juli 2019)

SchneiderCC schrieb:


> Hallo Blockmove,
> weißt du noch in welchen Abhandlungen du die Hinweise auf Öffnungszeiten der Schiebe und Schwenktüren gefunden hast?


Habe dazu inzwischen selbst was gefunden:
https://www.konstruktionspraxis.vog...-beurteilung-von-sicherheitstechnik-a-400619/


----------

